# US$ Coins



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

My wife has a load of US$ coins and was wondering if they can be used/ exchanged in the Philippines. Obviously US$ notes can be exchanged but what about coins?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mabrouk said:


> My wife has a load of US$ coins and was wondering if they can be used/ exchanged in the Philippines. Obviously US$ notes can be exchanged but what about coins?


few money changers will take coins/small denomination money

Not sure you gonna get much luck there I believe


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

As far as I know, coins from any country would not be accepted by any bank and not usable here.
Reason for this is there are no serial numbers and no ways for banks etc to know for sure that they are real.
Exchanging them in the US is the only way I know of to use or change them into usable paper currency.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> As far as I know, coins from any country would not be accepted by any bank and not usable here.
> Reason for this is there are no serial numbers and no ways for banks etc to know for sure that they are real.
> Exchanging them in the US is the only way I know of to use or change them into usable paper currency.


What I was going to suggest, change them at a home bank for PI pesos. Rate will probably suck though, so like jet said, turn in for currency to exchange in the PI is better.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks to all for your input. I reckon the 'foreign coin' charity box at UK's departure airports is probably the best option.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I had a large bag of coins from over a dozen countries.

I gave them to my sister the grade 6 teacher and she had her class each pick one from the bag. The student then had to write a story about the coin. It could be the currency the country a symbol on the coin etc. The kid also got to keep the coin.

I kept adding to the bag every year or so and when she retired she passed the bag on to her replacement and I still top it up from time to time.

It made the kids do a little research on where the coin was from, something about the country where it was from etc.

Obviously you need coins from a few countries and various demoninations for it to work.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I did the same after I arrived here...I had a lot of coins from various countries around the world and I ended up donating them to a school here for the children to see, touch and learn about something from another country. They are now having a local man build a display case for the coins...


----------

